

Ask HN: Most popular sub-domains? - jawuwoue

&quot;www&quot; is surely the most popular sub-domains, but which one is the 2nd most popular?<p>&quot;blog, &quot;dev&quot;, &quot;static&quot; etc. ?
======
marketkarma
Probably "m.", with 623,000,000 results. Likely more with https considered.

[https://www.google.com/search?num=100&newwindow=1&espv=2&q=i...](https://www.google.com/search?num=100&newwindow=1&espv=2&q=inurl%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fm).

------
SomeoneWeird
potentially cdn.*?

------
proyb2
forums

